# football themed tank



## Crossbow55 (Oct 23, 2013)

*football themed tank help.*

I am in the designing stage of creating a football themed tank. I have built and maintained many tanks in the past so I am not really worried about anything but this. I want to have a mini football helmet inside the tank. The biggest problem I have is that all the helmets I can find that I like use metal screws to attach the face mask to the helmet. Everything else is plastic. Any ideas on how I could use one of these helmets? Thank in advance.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

If you have your heart set on using a real helmet, and not modeling one out of aquarium safe materials, I would gut the helmet and remove anything that is not visible on the outside. For screws visible on the outside, I would either replace them with fake screws that you could make out of a safe material, or I would coat them with a clear, aquariums safe resin and screw them back in. A thin layer of silicone might work for that as well.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I like this idea. And I would suggest clear coating and or using silicone to seal if you couldn't replace the screws.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If your freshwater just replace srews with stainless steel.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I was gonna say replace the metal screws with plastic i.e. nylon is one material. You could even replace the screws with plastic rod and mash down the ends (like a rivet).

Have fun!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I would use silicone to attach the mask. sounds like a fun idea


----------



## Crossbow55 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys sorry for the delay in responding been crazy with work this week. I'm thing the stainless screws might be the easiest method. I having trouble finding my team's helmet made out of anything else in the size I need (except one made out of ceramic for $150) Going to play with the idea to see what I can come up with. I'll post pics when I get it done.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I would still coat them. That's just me. I think long term it would be better.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

iv seen driftwood attatched to slate using stainless steel screws...I would imagine those would be fine


----------

